# ارجو المساعدة في طرق تصنيع المغانط



## ossama (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو المساعدة من الاعضاء الكرام في موضوع كيفيه مغنطة الفولاذ بالكهرباء وماهي الفترة التي يستمر فيها المغناطيس فعالا وطرق تصنيع المغناطيس الدائم وماهي المواد المستعملة ولكم جزيل الشكر
:3:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 يوليو 2007)

ستجد طرق الحصول على المغناطيس الكهربائي الدائم والمؤقت في كتب المرحلة الثانوية القسم العلمي.


----------

